# Which GHRP does your research subject prefer?



## evolutionpep (Oct 7, 2013)

Check out the attached Product Features on GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Ipamorelin and Hexarelin!

Which GHRP does your research subject prefer and why?

Thanks,

Team Evolution


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 8, 2013)

Ghrp2 for size and Ipam when cutting.


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 14, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> Ghrp2 for size and Ipam when cutting.



Awesome bro!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 16, 2013)

*Love all the feedback!!!*


----------



## Ezskanken (Oct 16, 2013)

I've always stuck with GHRP-2.  I'm a huge beliver in peptides and what they can do to, and for you.


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 17, 2013)

evolutionpep said:


> *Love all the feedback!!!*



Awesome bro! PM us if you ever want to run a review!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 17, 2013)

Ghrp 2 always 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 17, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Ghrp 2 always
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk



^^^ this. Less side compare to 6


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ this. Less side compare to 6



We Would love for you to test ours out!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 17, 2013)

I enjoy me some 6... I have appetite issues on occasion


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I enjoy me some 6... I have appetite issues on occasion



Gotta agree there ghrp 6 makes my lab rats eat double what their normal rations are. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 19, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Gotta agree there ghrp 6 makes my lab rats eat double what their normal rations are.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk



*Love the feedback guys!!*


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 19, 2013)

So, for future research considerations, in comparing ghrp 2 to ghrh cjc 1295 w/dac, which one do you think would be most likely to produce more mass?


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 21, 2013)

My rat seems to like Ipamorelin in big doses.  GHRP-2 works just as good but gives some mad hunger above 100mcg dose.  And my rat has slow metabolism.  LOL     Never tried GHRP-6 for that reason.


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 22, 2013)

Toshiro said:


> My rat seems to like Ipamorelin in big doses.  GHRP-2 works just as good but gives some mad hunger above 100mcg dose.  And my rat has slow metabolism.  LOL     Never tried GHRP-6 for that reason.



*Awesome!!*


----------



## oufinny (Oct 22, 2013)

Ipamorelin is a favorite though I did try the GHRP-2 and liked it, just haven't had a chance to run many peps since I tested GHRP-2.  My go to is CJC w/dac and Ipa, can do anything on those two.


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 23, 2013)

*Great Feedback guys!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 28, 2013)

*Love all the feedback guys!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 29, 2013)

*Dont forget to check out our contest! Order your favorite pep HERE and give yourself a chance to win!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 1, 2013)

*Any peps outside of the ones listed above anyone want to throw out there?!?!*


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 1, 2013)

For future research considerations, in comparing ghrp 2 to ghrh cjc 1295 w/dac, which one do you think would be most likely to produce more mass?


----------



## G.Reaper (Nov 1, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> For future research considerations, in comparing ghrp 2 to ghrh cjc 1295 w/dac, which one do you think would be most likely to produce more mass?


My rat has always been told to avoid the w/dac as this creates more of a GH drip vs a surge. At least that's what he read from DAT's forum....And personally, I think he enjoyed the MOD GRF 1-29 (or no dac) with better results. But you will want to run the GHRP 2 or 6 with the MOD GRF 1-29 for a synergistic effect. I have put the poor little guy through some interesting trials lol. And he slept awesome with the Ipam.


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 4, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> For future research considerations, in comparing ghrp 2 to ghrh cjc 1295 w/dac, which one do you think would be most likely to produce more mass?



Awesome Question!


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 4, 2013)

G.Reaper said:


> My rat has always been told to avoid the w/dac as this creates more of a GH drip vs a surge. At least that's what he read from DAT's forum....And personally, I think he enjoyed the MOD GRF 1-29 (or no dac) with better results. But you will want to run the GHRP 2 or 6 with the MOD GRF 1-29 for a synergistic effect. I have put the poor little guy through some interesting trials lol. And he slept awesome with the Ipam.



Great Feedback!


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2013)

New AD is being released!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 6, 2013)

*Check out our NEW AD!!!*


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 6, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> For future research considerations, in comparing ghrp 2 to ghrh cjc 1295 w/dac, which one do you think would be most likely to produce more mass?



Use them in conjunction, GHRP growth hormone releasing peptide tricks your pituitary to release a GH pulse, but with the gh pulse the presence of  somastasin will block the pulse, depending on if somastasin is present or not, using mod-grf or growth hormone releasing hormone GHRH will block the presence of somastasin and act as an amplifier to the gh pulse associated with the GHRP, resulting in a higher pulse, and in tern better gains.

GHRP an GHRH will not pack on tons off mass on you, like supplying exogenous hGH you need patience and higher dosing to really up on pounds as well as compliment the gh rich informer by manipulating hormone levels, insulin levels (and yes you can manipulate insulin without supplying it) an so on.

What you will notice is improved sleep which a we all know is when your body is in the best environment for repair, you will notice improved vascularity and a reduction in body fat, as after every dose FFA or Free Fatty Acids are released into the body to be used a fuel to burn, the FFA release dose halt however once you consume any fat or carbs.

Tendon as joint health will be improved, this will allow you to lift heavier without risk to injury or help heal nagging tendon or muscle based injuries you may ready have. 

With all the benefits of increasing your gh levels through the day, while it may not be the best route for "mass" it will aid in so many other aspects that in turn will compliment you diet, aaa or supplement regiment and training. Leading to, we'll more MASS and lean gains. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrippleB (Nov 6, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Use them in conjunction, GHRP growth hormone releasing peptide tricks your pituitary to release a GH pulse, but with the gh pulse the presence of  somastasin will block the pulse, depending on if somastasin is present or not, using mod-grf or growth hormone releasing hormone GHRH will block the presence of somastasin and act as an amplifier to the gh pulse associated with the GHRP, resulting in a higher pulse, and in tern better gains.
> 
> GHRP an GHRH will not pack on tons off mass on you, like supplying exogenous hGH you need patience and higher dosing to really up on pounds as well as compliment the gh rich informer by manipulating hormone levels, insulin levels (and yes you can manipulate insulin without supplying it) an so on.
> 
> ...




Awesome man! Thanks for that, I just picked up some GHRP-2 to go along with my Clen/T3 stack.


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 7, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Use them in conjunction, GHRP growth hormone releasing peptide tricks your pituitary to release a GH pulse, but with the gh pulse the presence of  somastasin will block the pulse, depending on if somastasin is present or not, using mod-grf or growth hormone releasing hormone GHRH will block the presence of somastasin and act as an amplifier to the gh pulse associated with the GHRP, resulting in a higher pulse, and in tern better gains.
> 
> GHRP an GHRH will not pack on tons off mass on you, like supplying exogenous hGH you need patience and higher dosing to really up on pounds as well as compliment the gh rich informer by manipulating hormone levels, insulin levels (and yes you can manipulate insulin without supplying it) an so on.
> 
> ...


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 9, 2013)

*free shipping all weekend!!!! Take advantage!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 12, 2013)

*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research pep's and chemicals!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 14, 2013)

Favorite Buy 1 Get 1 Free's


GHRP-2
CJC w/o DAC


Favorite Research Liquids


Tadalafil
Clen

​


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 14, 2013)

GHRP-2/mod Grf stack!  Do enjoy some GHRP-6 for when I'm trying to really put on some weight (hunger benefits).


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 14, 2013)

My research has had great success with ghrp2 and cjc with dac.  250mcgs 3 x per day ghrp and 1 mg 2 x per week cjc with dac.  Currently my go to stack.


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 15, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> My research has had great success with ghrp2 and cjc with dac.  250mcgs 3 x per day ghrp and 1 mg 2 x per week cjc with dac.  Currently my go to stack.



*The man has spoken!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 16, 2013)

*Evolution*

*Top Sellers of the Weekend so far:

LR3
Tamoxifen
Tadalafil
Clomi

Join the Evolution! 
We are your source for the highest quality and most competitively priced USA peptides.

Introducing Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA peptides Sale by EvolutionPeptides.com!
And FREE SHIPPING for another week, use code FREESHIP at checkout

The Next Evolution in Research peptide and Chem Supply​__________________
*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 22, 2013)

*Happy friday!!*

*Nothing like starting off your weekend with a little Michelle Lewin!! Check back to see what the Evolution is doing!! For Starters: How bout some BOGO DEALS!!





*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks to all who have helped launch Evolution's Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's Sale! 

Pep's Best Sellers of the Weekend
CJC w/o DAC
GHRP-2
IGF-1 LR3


​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 1, 2013)

*Enjoy Your Sunday with some Football and Evolution Pep Deasl!!!* ​


----------



## Joebad1 (Dec 1, 2013)

I had best luck wen bulking with ghrp6 and cjc (no dac)worked really damn good alongside 4iu ed hgh,once I started the peps it seems the hgh really took effect..loved it..tried the ghrp2 and it seemed to cut more than bulk for me.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 1, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> I had best luck wen bulking with ghrp6 and cjc (no dac)worked really damn good alongside 4iu ed hgh,once I started the peps it seems the hgh really took effect..loved it..tried the ghrp2 and it seemed to cut more than bulk for me.



Yeah, if you time your peps with your hgh administration properly, they work wonders together.  All about the timing.


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 3, 2013)

*Cyber Monday Last Chance!!!*

*For those sleeping through cyber Monday DONT WORRY!!!!!! Evolution Peptides is extending its sale until Midnight tonight!! LAST CHANCE!!!​*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 5, 2013)

*State of the Art American Made​*


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 5, 2013)

Ipamorelin with CJC 1295 no DAC


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 11, 2013)

*Merry Christmas!!*

*Evolution Peptides is going to launch a sweet Christmas Sale!! We worked hard this year to maintain a reputation of lightning fast shipping, fast responding customer service, and more importantly pure products so everyone receives the best results for their research. We want to do one more thing for you: Close the year out right! We will be releasing the details of this holiday special by Friday. Stay tuned and take advantage!




*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 12, 2013)

*http://evolutionpeptides.com/category-listing.aspxAmerica's choice for Peps and Research Chemicals ​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 14, 2013)

A wise man once said 'An essential aspect of creativity is not being afraid to fail.'

Wayne Gretzky once said 'You miss 100% of the shots that you don't take.'

Join the Evolution today!

Best Seller of the Week: CJC 1295 w/o DAC 

Buy 1 Get 1 Free CJC 1295 w/o DAC now

​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 19, 2013)

*Free Shipping!*

*Free shipping until 12AM Xmas Eve!!! Take advantage of this huge savings and Happy Holiday's to all!!!!Click Here!


*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 23, 2013)

Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's running strong!

Liquids On Sale
Tadalafil
Anastrozole
Clen
Tamoxifen
T3

and more... Use FREESHIP at checkout!

Click to Join the Revolution​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 26, 2013)

*1- IGF-1 DES 38% OFF
2- IGF-1 LR3 38% OFF
3- MK 2866 50% OFF
4- GW-501516 50% OFF
5- PRAMIPEXOLE 45% OFF


For those of you who still like promo codes use code EVO15 at checkout for 15% off eligible products. 
Simply enter the code when checking out. Conditions may apply​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 27, 2013)

Did anyone else notice someone copying our Poll thread idea? Lol! That is funny. I guess copying is the highest form of flattery!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 30, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Yeah, if you time your peps with your hgh administration properly, they work wonders together.  All about the timing.


hey pitt whats  the best way to run say cjc no dac and ipam  with hgh right now just doing 2iu ed of hgh in the am.


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 31, 2013)

*New Years!*

*Team Evolution would like to thank each and every one of you for an awesome 2013! Our customers rock! Let's break in this new years with a bang! Start your year off with top of the line American Made Research Products!!



*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 31, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> hey pitt whats  the best way to run say cjc no dac and ipam  with hgh right now just doing 2iu ed of hgh in the am.



Do an am admin of your peps 10 minutes after you hgh administration... then personally, I would administrate the pep combo again 25mins post workout, and again prior to bed.


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 6, 2014)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Do an am admin of your peps 10 minutes after you hgh administration... then personally, I would administrate the pep combo again 25mins post workout, and again prior to bed.



Pitt always comes through!


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 9, 2014)

*Our sale is still going strong!!!! **CLICK HERE!!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2014)

​*15% Off or Free Shipping!
We'll let you choose!

Use code EVO15 for 15% off or use code FREESHIP for Free Shipping.

Good through Tuesday night 1/14/13 @ Midnight PST.

15% off applies to select products. Products marked No Promo Code are not eligible for additional discounts. Free Shipping applies to USA Domestic Shipping only. Limited Time Offer.*​
*Click to Buy Now*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 20, 2014)

*Only the Best Sale!*
*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peps and chemicals! Click today to enjoy our newly designed website* *EvolutionPeptides.com*!

*Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 27, 2014)

*EVO NATION SALE!*
*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced* *research peps and chemicals!* *Click today to enjoy our newly designed website* *EvolutionPeptides.com!*

*Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 30, 2014)

*We still have great sales going on!! Get it while you can!! **CLICK HERE*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 31, 2014)

*Tadalafil is flying off the shelves!!!

*


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 3, 2014)

*Get 25% Off eligible items today with Evolution 
and SAVE Type in Promo Code SUPER*
*"Super" Click here to Begin

*


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 4, 2014)

*Get 25% Off eligible items today with Evolution 
and SAVE Use promo code SUPER at checkout!
Simply enter the code when checking out. Conditions may apply. **CLICK HERE*!!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 20, 2014)

*EVO TIME! JOIN THE EVOLUTION REVOLUTION!

YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCHPEPS AND CHEMICALS! CLICK TODAY EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM!

BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPS SALE!

FRAG - $39.99
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
GnRH - $45.99
Ipamorelin - $22.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50

RESEARCH LIQUIDS ON SALE

Clenbuterol - $21.99 < BEST SELLER!
Anastrozole - $29.99 < Buy 2 Get 1 Free!
T3 - $29.99 < Buy 2 Get 1 Free!
Tadala - $21.99 < BEST SELLER!
Sildenafil - $21.99 < NEW FEATURE PRODUCT!
Vardenafil - $21.99 < NEW FEAUTRE PRODUCT!


IGF'S - $59.00
IGF DES
IGF LR3

and more on sale...

USE CODE FREESHIP AT CHECKOUT FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!

FROM TODAY UNTIL THURSDAY 2/27 AT MIDNIGHT WE ARE RUNNING this PROMO!!!








CLICK NOW AND JOIN THE EVOLUTION REVOLUTION!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 24, 2014)

*Limited Time Offer!*
​
*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peptides and chemicals! Click today to enjoy our newly designed website *EvolutionPeptides.com!

*Weekly Specials & Promo Codes Always Available
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7*​





​*On sale for $21.99!*

*Sildenafil
Vardenafil
Tadalafil*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 2, 2014)

Has anyone seen Arnold?


Use ARNOLD20 at checkout for 20% off select products


*>> Start Now <<*​


----------

